# 2004 Maxima SE Tranny Pan Replacement



## mstolz60 (Jan 11, 2012)

A freind of mine poked a hold in his tranny pan and I'm considering helping him fix it but want to know the real story

The Dealer quoted him a price of $1000 saying it mostly labor because they have to partially pull the engine to get the pan out. Is this true or can it be done without hoisting the engine?

According to my friend the engine is a 3.5 V6.

Thanks for the help!

:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to ALLDATA, retail labor time to replace the trans pan is 1.3 hours, so you can ask him to show you the time in the labor guide that justifies a $1000 repair, or take it to another shop. Because of the subframe, it does make it tight and one may have to lift up on the engine/trans assy. to get the pan off, but it should be able to come out without major removal or disassembly. List prices on the trans pan and gasket should be about $65. Nissan usually recommends replacing all of the pan bolts as they come with a sealant applied to them; IIRC, there are 21 of them. You'll probably need 5-6 quarts of ATF (make sure the correct type ATF is used for your vehicle). By my rough estimate, assuming a $100/hr. rate (which will vary depending on where you go), you should still be under the $300 range for parts & labor.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may also try this site for an estimate:

RepairPrice Estimator - Get an Estimate for a Service or Repair on Your Car : RepairPal


----------



## mstolz60 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool,

Thanks for the replies. I'll check it out soon.


----------

